# A blend of old school and bizarro science fiction



## beam (Jun 20, 2011)

*Astrophel - The first extraterrestrial dialogue *

Jake's wife, Stella, has been missing for eight years. He raises his son, Josh, alone. Though declared legally dead, Stella's disappearance remains a painful mystery that offers Jake a dim ray of hope; he takes that painful hope and turns it into an obsession to reach the stars.

Our solar system has been fully explored and found to be lifeless but for Earth. Jake works at Space Cruiser Inc., where they have refined the fringe-matrix-capacitor technology and made instantaneous space travel a reality. Humankind can now leave the cradle of our solar system and explore distant stars.

Jake and his special crew will be the first to pilot the prototype speedglobe beyond our solar system to a planet three parsecs away, a planet especially picked for its likelihood of harboring life.

This epochal voyage leads to an alien encounter unlike anything ever imagined before, a bizarre dialogue that reaches into the most intimate levels of each crew member's life.



*Brain Coolant*

What if you were in the middle of brain surgery, the top of your head removed and your brain exposed, then, without warning, an earthquake strikes. The surgical team runs from the hospital in fear; you are left on the operating table. Helpless.

This is what happens to Tom. But this terrible situation is only the beginning of a weird reality warp so severe that it might even enter YOUR mind... the mind of the innocent reader.



*Galactic Abs*

Kootie works the night shift at Lobster Liquidators Seafood Restaurant, boiling lobster after lobster for the hungry clientele. But Kootie has a dream of stardom. He wants the ultimate six pack of abdominal muscles; his key to happiness.

One night he tosses an odd lobster into the boiling water that turns out to be an alien visitor. It escapes the kettle of death.

From that night on, Kootie's life changes forever... and glorious abs are only the beginning.



*The Galactic Hub*
Joshua Erickson suffers from autism. All traditional medicine has failed. Based on a small clue found in a family heirloom diary describing a mysterious tribe with healing powers, the Ericksons sacrifice their life savings on a trip to the deep Amazon rainforest in Brazil.

This journey turns into an adventure beyond anything the Ericksons ever imagined. Love of family is a powerful force. It calls forth the powers of the universe aristocracy with magickal abandon.



*Magick Nooks and Crannies*
Ben, because of good fortune and a thrifty nature, retires young. He lives quietly in a sleepy suburb, tending to his beautiful garden. Life is good, until, from the corner of his eye, he spots a shadowy figure running across his breakfast table. Ben becomes obsessed with finding this mysterious creature. He discovers a suspicious hole in his backyard, digging it out into a huge pit.

Working in the pit, the ground gives way beneath his feet, and he falls into a bizarre, hi tech, magickal universe, filled with beauty, terror, and wonder. There is a reason that Ben is led to this strange world, but he longs to return to Earth, willing do whatever it takes to get back home.



*suction*
Winery Bay is a quiet, seaside town, until the morning that Dr. Cole receives a strange patient into his small, private office. His medical assistant, after taking the patient's pulse, experiences a sharp drop in body temperature and leaves for home, along with all the other employees, inexplicably disturbed by this new mystery patient.

Before long, the town's whole population starts behaving weirdly. For some reason, everyone becomes addicted to smoking. The weirdness builds to a fiery, bloody climax as the realization dawns that this odd patient is not even a human being. This is an alien visitation of a very different kind.



*Fat Rich Dog*
Gil saved a little puppy named Jake, a golden retriever, from death in the dog pound. Gil 
once belonged to a cult of circumcision artists in his homeland of Manila, Philippines. A genius, an artist of the flesh, Gil transforms Jake into a walking, talking biped through surgery, gene therapy and mechanical prosthetics.

Jake's time with Gil is both painful and rewarding, a time of growing awareness and physical pain, leading to an unusual journey of self discovery. From dark alleys, to riches, to the great unknown - there are lessons to be learned in this dog-man's transformation.



*Atom Malfunction*
Samuel is a dishwasher at Gordo's Tacos. He builds a homemade spaceship in his carport using a fringe-matrix-capacitor motor bought from his somewhat shady workmate, Jose.

The spaceship works but Sam ends up crashing on a pleasant Caribbean style beach on a planet three parsecs from earth. Strangely, he finds Jose's decapitated body on the beach and Sam is mistakenly arrested for murder.

Unknown to earth, a human colony already exists on this planet, SCB1, where very odd things are going on. There is much more than a murder charge for Sam to deal with on this world that suffers from a severe reality handicap.

~ one bad atom can spoil the whole bunch ~



*Galaxy Riff*
The Homeland Universe has been thoroughly explored. Humans comfortably populate many worlds. Celeste, a hotshot speedglobe pilot, takes on tough assignments but her favorite is a routine pickup and delivery to Panopsha, a fringe planet where her friend Sam has a chicken farm... except they're not really chickens and they don't really lay eggs.

An eruption from the neighboring forbidden universe enters Homeland space, disrupting reality and threatening to destroy Panopsha. Humanity rallies to save itself from being engulfed in chaos. Is it too late?



*Monster in theTree*
Christine is the single mother of twins, Zach and Naomi. They live in the little town of Trinity, bordering the Pacific ocean and the Redwood Empire. Trinity has stories about a monster living in a giant redwood tree. The family decides to have a hiking adventure and search for what might be a sasquatch.

Strange things begin happening the day before the hike. The day of the hike things turn even stranger. Deep in the forest, Christine and the twins end up battling forces of cosmic proportions. In the forest, nothing is as it seems...



*End of Space*
Fringe Traveler Incorporated is a small, decaying factory on the verge of bankruptcy. They make sensory deprivation tanks, a once trendy fad fast fading into obscurity. The owner, Garrett, discovers his hidden genius and builds a vehicle that can journey to the end of space - traveling faster and farther than anything before - by being absolutely motionless.

What exists beyond space? This novella blends hard science fiction with cosmological, spiritual and philosophical speculation, questioning the very nature of reality in a search for ultimate answers.



*The Teddy Bear Singularity*
Nica works at home, lovingly repairing teddy bears. Retiring for the night, she is awakened, along with every other resident in Crestville, by a loud cracking noise that shakes every cabin in town. The next day, paranormal investigators already know of the incident and begin questioning the townsfolk.

Nica's friend Nellie had insomnia the other night and saw an object falling from the sky, landing nearby in the woods. After speaking with the investigators, the two friends hike into the forest to uncover the mystery. A horror ensues that no one could have imagined and otherworldly forces invoke a most unlikely savior.



*Hallucinations*
Gilbert lives in small desert town. For most residents, the days pass tediously. Fortunately, Gilbert has brain damage and hallucinates a fascinating menagerie of otherworldly creatures - he is his own biological entertainment system. That's all well and good for Gilbert but when events occur that cause his visions to enter into the real world, the nightmare begins.

Lizard men, phantoms from space, transexoids, bat-like flying testicles, the desert landscape morphing into canned Spam...the world has never ended this way before.



*Hiding Darkly* 
A first person narrative told by a lost soul that doesn't know who, where or what he is, a creature obsessed with escaping from chaos - the world eating monster that grows more threatening by the hour.

The surreal pilgrimage begins on a walk through a decaying town, then across desert sand and finally into the bowels of the earth. This refugee from reality is either a victim of an otherworldly conspiracy or something much darker and much closer to home.



*Channeler *
Sarah and Dave own a quaint bookshop in the small mountain town of Boulderdale in the redwood forest of the Santa Cruz mountains.

One dark, stormy day, a strange man asks Sarah if he can post an ad for his metaphysical channeling session to be held here in town. Soon after, the couple's world is Invaded by insane energies and bizarre creatures. This interdimensional fallout heralds the arrival of the ancient ones, a race of diseased machines with a digital gateway into our world.



eBookOsphere Blog - join, post, read, resources


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Stephen-

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your books!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard reminder. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

